# (CLOSED) ~ 50k or exchange ~ Flower Waterers Needed



## charlie_moo_ (May 17, 2020)

Looking for 5 to water my flowers
Watering cans provided 
Can pay in 50k Bells or exchange watering service

Read the rules and
Comment your IGN and Island Name

*Directions: *The Field is to the left of the airport, follow the path left onto the beach
Keep going left until you see the watering cans, the field is above them.
Everything in that area that is on the light and dark dirt paths need watering

*Island Rules: *(sorry iv been burned before)
Please leave through the airport
Please dont go anywhere else on the Island
Dont pick flowers or trees
Ask if you would like to use the shops if open
Nothing on the ground is yours to take
I will check your feedback before accepting you
Also comment 'Lon Lon Milk' to confirm you'v read the rules
​


----------



## Kaey (May 17, 2020)

hiya! I can water for you  Lon Lon Milk!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 17, 2020)

Kaey said:


> hiya! I can water for you  Lon Lon Milk!


Hiya! Can you pm your in game name and island and ill send you the code


----------



## TazRy (May 17, 2020)

I'm free


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 17, 2020)

TazRy said:


> I'm free


Tysm, if you could read the rules and then i can send you a code


----------



## TazRy (May 17, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Tysm, if you could read the rules and then i can send you a code


Lon lon milk


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

{*Bump}    OPEN FOR 5 MORE TO WATER FLOWER FIELD    {BUMP}*​


----------



## TazRy (May 18, 2020)

Lon lon milk 

Im free again


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

TazRy said:


> Lon lon milk
> 
> Im free again


Thankyou! Would you like bells or TBT


----------



## TazRy (May 18, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Thankyou! Would you like bells or TBT


Tbt is fine


----------



## nageki (May 18, 2020)

are you still looking for waterers? would love to do it for 50k bells  lon lon milk

i would be arriving as Art from Peanut!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

nageki said:


> are you still looking for waterers? would love to do it for 50k bells  lon lon milk
> 
> i would be arriving as Art from Peanut!


Yes still need waterers!  I will pm you a code now


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 18, 2020)

Hi, i can help you water would like tbt for it.
Lon lon milk


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> Hi, i can help you water would like tbt for it.
> Lon lon milk


Of course! Please PM your In game name and Island and ill send you the code  tysm!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

*{ OPEN - NEED 1 MORE TO HELP WATER }*


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

*[ CLOSED FOR TODAY - IF YOU WANT ADD YOUR NAME FOR THE LIST OF 5 TOMORROW ]*


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 19, 2020)

*{OPEN}*​


----------



## Xdee (May 19, 2020)

Hii I am available to water your plants and have read the rules: xdee from charms Lon Lon milk


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 19, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii I am available to water your plants and have read the rules: xdee from charms Lon Lon milk


Tysm I'll pm you a code, also would you like bells or TBT?


----------



## Xdee (May 19, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Tysm I'll pm you a code, also would you like bells or TBT?


Bells please


----------



## Mil (May 19, 2020)

Hey, I would be free. For how long do I have to water for the money?


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 19, 2020)

Mil said:


> Hey, I would be free. For how long do I have to water for the money?


Hi, I have a flower field with about 50 flowers, they are all sat on dirt pathing so you know which ones to water. I can show you where it is. I have watering cans for you to use. Once the field is watered you get 50k bells  if that sounds good for you let me know


----------



## Rachelbeth (May 19, 2020)

Hi I can water and have read rules Lon Lon milk


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 19, 2020)

Rachelbeth said:


> Hi I can water and have read rules Lon Lon milk


Tysm! PM me your in game name and island and I'll get you a code shortly


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 19, 2020)

Hello, do you need help for watering? I have read the rules. Lon Lon Milk.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 19, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> Hello, do you need help for watering? I have read the rules. Lon Lon Milk.


Hi thankyou very much. Please pm me with your in game name and island and I'll send you the dodo code 

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

*°•PAUSED FOR LUNCH•°
°•2 more needed when I return•°
~

EDIT: NOW OPEN*​


----------



## dollycrossing3 (May 19, 2020)

hi! I can come water if you need help today. Lon Lon Milk!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 19, 2020)

dollycrossing3 said:


> hi! I can come water if you need help today. Lon Lon Milk!


Yes please! Can you pm me your in game name and island, and whether you would like bells or TBT and I'll send you the dodo code


----------



## misscarol (May 19, 2020)

I can help if you are still looking : ) Lon Lon Milk


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 19, 2020)

misscarol said:


> I can help if you are still looking : ) Lon Lon Milk


Yes please!! Please can you pm me your in game name and island and I'll send you the code 

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Oh and do you want bells or TBT

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

*CLOSED FOR TODAY
WILL NEED 5 TOMORROW
~
Thankyou to all who have helped so far*​


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 20, 2020)

*{ OPEN } 
☆*​


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 20, 2020)

Hi, I would like to water for you again.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 20, 2020)

I'll PM you


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 20, 2020)

Hello, I can help you to water flowers.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 20, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> Hello, I can help you to water flowers.


I'll PM you


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 20, 2020)

Howdy, I am interested in watering your flowers for bells please.

IGN: Jayden

Island: Cetacea


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 20, 2020)

Ghost Mayor Jayden said:


> Howdy, I am interested in watering your flowers for bells please.
> 
> IGN: Jayden
> 
> Island: Cetacea


Can you confirm you have read the island rules and whether you would like tbt or bells  tysm


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 20, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Can you confirm you have read the island rules and whether you would like tbt or bells  tysm



Yes, sorry about that! Lon Lon Milk.

And bells please


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 20, 2020)

*{ CLOSED FOR TODAY }
~
Thankyou all again who helped
I really appreciate it*​


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

*{ OPEN FOR 5 MORE TODAY }*​


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 21, 2020)

Hihi, could I help you to water? Lon Lon milk


----------



## TazRy (May 21, 2020)

Hey again, lon lon milk


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 21, 2020)

Hello, it’s Jayden from Cetacea again! Lon Lon Milk


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

Hey everyone sorry I had to come off for a while! I'm back on, I'll PM you all


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 21, 2020)

I can come help if its needed.
Lonlon milk


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

*•°• OPEN ~ 1 MORE NEEDED •°•
Thankyou everyone whos helped so far!*​


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

*~
Need 1 more to help water. Can pay 50k IGBs or water your flowers
~*​


----------



## grah (May 21, 2020)

Lon lon milk I'd love to exchange!


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 21, 2020)

I can help. Would love to have a few of my flowers watered too.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

allybishop said:


> Lon lon milk I'd love to exchange!


Thank you! I'll PM you 

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



Thomalk44 said:


> I can help. Would love to have a few of my flowers watered too.


Sorry only need 1 more for today if your free tomorrow I'll happily exchange flower watering


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 22, 2020)

*{ OPEN }
5 needed for today*​


----------



## grah (May 22, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> *{ OPEN }
> 5 needed for today*​


I'm up for watering exchange again!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 22, 2020)

allybishop said:


> I'm up for watering exchange again!


I'll PM you


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 22, 2020)

Hello~ Lon lon milk~~


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 22, 2020)

*•° 2 more needed °•
°• 50k IGBs or watering exchange •°*​


----------



## Mt_Moon (May 22, 2020)

I'll water yours if you wanna water mine!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 22, 2020)

Of course shall I do yours first?


----------



## Mt_Moon (May 22, 2020)

Ok I'll PM you the dodo code!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 22, 2020)

I'll be there shortly I'm just doing a watering exchange with someone else and then I'll be straight over! Tysm!! X


----------

